# Laser Printer Keeps JAMMING!!!



## lukey83

*Printer Keeps JAMMING!!!*

I just got a new Printer. It starts printing and then stops and jams. What should I look at first to try and fix it?


----------



## Lorand

What model is that printer? What paper do you use? In which tray do you put the paper? Try putting just a single sheet of paper in the tray.


----------



## lukey83

Its a Brother HL-5140.

Im using A4 single plain sheets, in the A4 draw. It starts to print but then jams.
It was posted to me so could it have been bumped and thrown something out of wack?


----------



## DCIScouts

Well, maybe but probably not, when did you buy this printer?  And more importantly are you using laser or inkjet paper?  If you put inkjet paper in a laser printer it will probably jam because the inkjet paper cannot handle the high temperatures of a laser printer.  Also, make sure that where it's jamming (I imagine it's the same spot most of the time...) that there is no glue or residue on any of the rollers.  The superheated paper would also cause this residue to heat up and jam up the printer...  Let me know if any of this helps...  I deal with that model printer a lot, and it really shouldn't be doing that if it's working properly... (obviously )


----------



## Lorand

What happens if you put the paper in the manual feed?


----------



## lukey83

Manual feed same thing. Starts, then Jams. Im not sure what kind of paper it is as my house mate put it in. I will try the different paper. See how that goes. There was a bit of gunk on the rollers. I got all that off. *fingers crossed*

Thanks guys for all your help.

If it doesnt work with different paper, then i will take it to a techo.


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, make sure that it's laser paper.  Otherwise expect more of the same...


----------

